# Very graphic/military



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

this is a commercial, but it is hard to take, but wonderful to know about.


----------



## oldman (Feb 25, 2015)

Lots of GI's from Vietnam are still fighting the war. Just visit a VA hospital sometime.


----------

